# 1964 Moulton Standard From Oak Ridge Y-12 Nuclear plant



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 11, 2022)

Picked this up from a former Y-12 employee. It was purchased by the plant to deliver mail on the property. It was missing a few parts but I’ve put some “functioning but not correct ones” on it until I can find correct replacements.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 16, 2022)

Interesting. 

How's it coming along?


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Aug 19, 2022)

Still trying to find a period-looking rear brake assembly.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Aug 19, 2022)

Working on Updates!


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------

